# Shooting ranges near warner robins?



## screamincr250 (Nov 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where a good non crowded shooting range is near warner robins? Someone told me there was one out near hawkinsville or cochran and it's a free public range. Can someone give me directions?  Just looking for a place to go sight in a scope tomorrow.


----------



## southerntaco98 (Nov 1, 2009)

There is a a range on the Ocmulgee WMA right over the Pulaski County Line. The best way I know to get there is take 96 East to `29 alt. Take a right and go down a few miles and take a right on Red Dog Farm Rd and go til the end and then take a left. The range will be on the right. 

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=442&txtPage=2

Heres the link just scroll down to the Ocmulgee and it gives you directions from Hawkinsville.


Also Eagle Gun Range on Mercer University Drive right of of 475 is a good place to sight in scope. Pay $16 dollars and they put all info into a computer including grain of bullet and etc. They do the adjustments and even give you a ballistics sheet showing the travel of the bullet. Best $16 I have spent on a rifle Took me 5 shots to have mine zerod at 150yrds. Thats nice considering the bullets I used for hunting were $35 a box. Check em out. Its also alot closer so it wont be that much difference since you wont drive as much and save rounds.


----------



## screamincr250 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds good.  Thanks man.


----------

